# 5d3+70-200mm: Is there a Sling Bag that can handle this + one other lens?



## cayenne (May 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking to get a simple sling type bag, that I could use for going to concerts here in NOLA.

I'd like to be able to have my 70-200 IS f2/8 II lens on it at times and still be able to fit that on the 5D3 body in the bag along with maybe one more lens, like a 70-40mm wide angle zoom or something else. 

I tried at a local shop today one of the lowepro (sp?) bags and it wouldn't handle the long lens plus 5D3 body.

Can someone recommend one that might work with the big lens plus room for one more and decent access in/out the sling type bag as needed?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 19, 2013)

hi, I have a Crumpler bag takes my 5D3 with th 70-200 MkII mounted and an extra lens on the side. From tjat I can also take out the inner camera padded bag. It has a front compartment that closes with zippers. Im very happy with it and often use it. Don't remember the product name but check their homepage.


----------



## janmaxim (May 19, 2013)

The ThinkTank has atleast one model which does what you want: http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/sling-o-matic-20.aspx

If you need a laptop with you they have a bigger one: http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/sling-o-matic-30.aspx


----------



## readycool (May 19, 2013)

Take a look at Tamrac velocity 8x 
http://www.tamrac.com/products/velocity8x/
I have it and It can hold 5d + grip 70-200 2.8 IS II, 24-70 (without hood), and one speedlite


----------



## pwnagepeter (May 19, 2013)

Some time ago I've ordered the retrospective 20:
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/retrospective-20-pinestone-shoulder-bag.aspx

Have to say, quite happy with it, supports everything you(OP) asked for and kinda is a bit incognito and also padded.


----------



## brad-man (May 19, 2013)

The Lowepro Fastpack 350 AW will do all you ask and more. I have the "video" version, but both will hold a 5D w/70-200 attached (with tripod collar & battery grip) + plenty of room for other stuff.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/531365-REG/Lowepro_LP35197_PEU_Fastpack_350_Backpack_Black.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/823536-REG/Lowepro_LP36394_PAM_DSLR_Video_Fastpack_350.html

Edit: The Tamrac Velocity 8 suggested above is also very good and is a bit more streamlined for crowds.


----------



## LifeAfter (May 19, 2013)

Lowepro SlingShot 302 AW
In mine: 5D III with 24-70 f2.8 II + 70-200 left, 16-35 II and 50mm f 1.4 right.


----------



## wayno (May 19, 2013)

Crumpler "5 Million Dollar Home" does just that. I have one - would recommend it.


----------



## cayenne (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions!!!

After looking at these and others on the sites...I think so far, I'm narrowing down upon:

Lowepro Urban Sling 250

And the Tamrac 5768 Velocity 8x Photo Sling... 

So far, I'm leaning towards the Tamrac .....I really think I prefer the sling to the shoulder bag. I"m looking for outdoor concerts/fests (and we have multiples of them pretty much weekly here in New Orleans) as the targets for my carrying needs, and with those I figure a sling bag is best for long day wear, and moving through sometimes thick crowds.

Just curious with one that might still be responding here....what do you do about your monopod if you carry one? Do you strap it onto your sling/shoulder bag? My Manfrotto 561BHDV-1 can get a little heavy carrying around all day, and a bit cumbersome with beer carrying too (remember, this is NOLA I'm talking about hahaha).

How do you manage when you carry a mono pod? 

At these concerts I'm liking to monopod my camera, to shoot HD video near the stages, and I usually set my old Zoom H2 down for recording and have gotten some amazing footage with good sound....so, the mono pod is great and without my rode mic on top, they don't really look at you as recording video which is nice if you want to be stealthy a bit....

C


----------



## brad-man (May 22, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions!!!
> 
> After looking at these and others on the sites...I think so far, I'm narrowing down upon:
> 
> ...



The Velocity 8 has MAS straps on both sides. My monopod is a Sirui P-326 and it will slip into the straps. It's 1.5" wide at the top section and it's a snug fit, so no quick draw. If your Manfrotto is no wider, it should work.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Thank you for all the suggestions!!!
> 
> After looking at these and others on the sites...I think so far, I'm narrowing down upon:
> 
> ...



I've got one of the tamrac rally bags which i use daily Its a really nice bag, quality is good with a nice amount of padding and the bag weight itself is quite light

So i can recomend the tamracs from a quality point of view


----------

